# Q: A2 VR6 Cable Clutch Conversion?



## bbssilverjetta (Jul 11, 2004)

I have seen a variety of kits that change the vr6 tranny to the cable style clutch. My question is does this use the stock mk2 pedal cluster. If this is the case can you just use a corrado accelarator cable on the mk2 pedal cluster. That would be too east right?
One other question,
When using a mk2 cluster with a vr how do you connect the spedometer as the mk2 are speedo driven and the mk3 are electric.
And yea i have searched.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## bbssilverjetta (Jul 11, 2004)

bump


----------



## bbssilverjetta (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (bbssilverjetta)*

nobody knows this?


----------



## TnT2theMax (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (bbssilverjetta)*

for the speedo you need a g60 cable, has the mechanical drive for earlier models like the mkII, as for the cable clutch it should work, I believe the main reason for converting the pedal assembly is to use the O2A tranny which needs a hydro-clutch. Not really clear on why you would want to use the cable style tranny's and I don't know if it will bolt up to the vr6 because of the different input shafts.


----------



## VwSpeedDemon2 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (TnT2theMax)*

Heres the kit i bought although i later found out it's not a complete kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...=WDVW
Heres where the info is at, 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1063613

_Quote, originally posted by *TnT2theMax* »_for the speedo you need a g60 cable, has the mechanical drive for earlier models like the mkII, as for the cable clutch


Can also use a Mk2 Passat, they had 02a as well as the corrados. you can use your factory(mk2) pedal assembly.


----------



## bbssilverjetta (Jul 11, 2004)

so the clutch cable system works... good to know. Do you know if the vr6 accelator cable also will work with the mk2 pedal cluster?


----------



## VwSpeedDemon2 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (bbssilverjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbssilverjetta* »_Do you know if the vr6 accelator cable also will work with the mk2 pedal cluster?

THat im not sure of, My motor is a 16v. but theres alot of info in the search.


----------



## wagenbob (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (VwSpeedDemon2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwSpeedDemon2* »_Can also use a Mk2 Passat, they had 02a as well as the corrados. you can use your factory(mk2) pedal assembly. 

The Passat speedo cable lacks the retention clip needed to hold the plug to the back of the Mark II instrument cluster. You could probably ghetto rig something to hold it in place...


----------



## bbssilverjetta (Jul 11, 2004)

hmm... cant find anything in the search. Does anybody else know if the corrado or vr6 accelator cable would work in a mk2 pedal cluster?


----------



## VwSpeedDemon2 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (wagenbob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagenbob* »_
The Passat speedo cable lacks the retention clip needed to hold the plug to the back of the Mark II instrument cluster. You could probably ghetto rig something to hold it in place...

Thats what i did, Used a zip tie and called it a day. BBssilver why don't you ask the guy on E-bay, he told me that the kit would work on 02j and 02m trans too.


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (VwSpeedDemon2)*

Who else makes these conversion kits?


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: (bbssilverjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbssilverjetta* »_hmm... cant find anything in the search. Does anybody else know if the corrado or vr6 accelator cable would work in a mk2 pedal cluster?

Corrado and Passat throttle cables both work. IIRC, MK3 cables have a different pedal end on them. FYI: If you don't care about looks, a MK2 manual transmission throttle cable is JUST (and I mean JUST) long enough to reach.
I also have a cable clutch setup on my VR6, so if you have any questions about it, feel free.


----------



## bbssilverjetta (Jul 11, 2004)

so where are most people getting the parts to do this then?


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

If you are doing a VR swap, on the speedo cable thing you still need some kind of VSS(vehicle speed sensor) for the ECU. Using a Passat 16V speedo cable alone wont get you there, as you still dont have a VSS signal.
There is a guy who did a 2.0L swap into a Scirocco, and I beleive what he did was use the sensor from a A2 with MFA. They use a VSS that hooks in the middle of the speedo cable to give the MFA computer speed.
Now, although this guy used an 020 box, so his cable was a direct plug in, you wont be so lucky. The 020 speedo cable wont fit in the 02A(VR6 box). The cool thing is since you will be using the VSS box out of the A2, the cable from the box to the cluster will be A2, so there will be no ghetto rigging there. Basically just shorten the O2A cable from the tranny to the VSS box, making the cable housing say 2" shorter than the cable inside. Then, take the A2 cable from the tranny to the VSS box and the end that went into the VSS box cut the last 2" off. Get some rubber hose that fits over the cable housing and some hose clamps and joint the two cable housigns together. There you go, a cable that has 02A on one side, and A2 VSS box on the other.
As for the throttle cable, if you are dead set on this cable clutch nonsense, get a throttle cable from a Passat, it has the correct end. The A3 is different. 
I would just go hydro clutch and not worry about that erector set for making the O2A cable.. Then again, what do I know, I only have 2 cable shifted, hydro clutch A2s.


----------

